# Which TTTF to pick?



## Loading (Sep 19, 2019)

I have a 4 year old TTTF builder grade sod. I have been over seeding with some KBG Midnight @5lbs per 1k for the past 2 years. I find it that the color isn't as dark as I hoped. It's also not filling in as much. I know it's a slow growing grass. I also know that it spreads through rhizomes. With the KBG leaf blade it branches out. I find it that it's not really standing up right. Kinda flops over and not as vigorous. HOC is about 3.5". I guess I like the characteristics of TTTF since it grows in a bunch and grows vertically. I have seen people use Snap Back RR from United seeds. The current blend is 50% No Net Turf Type Tall Fescue
50% BarRobusto Turf type Tall Fescue. The no net leaf blade looks just like a KBG leaf blade since that grass also is LS grass. I'm not sure what the barrobusto grass looks like. I'm looking for a dark green grass that grows straight up in single blades? I don't know if I should get the Snap Back RR, 4th Millennium Tall Fescue, Super Turf I LS Tall Fescue Blend ( Contains:4th Millennium SRP, Valkyrie LS, Dynamite GLS, and Titanium 2LS Turf Type Tall Fescue (varieties and proportions subject to change)looking from above it doesn't look as thick or vigorous. When I edge it's also not a crisp edge. My soil test is looking low on NPK and also iron. I have been " throwing it down" every 30 days. I might have to do it every 2 weeks just to bring up my numbers. PH is around 6.5. Anyone that has those types of grass above can you post a pic?


----------



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

I did a complete Reno last year with 4th Millennium, Traverse 2, and Titanium 2LS. This picture is 40 days after the renovation.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Check out the cultivars VA Tech recommends for Virginia and Maryland:
https://www.sites.ext.vt.edu/newsletter-archive/turfgrass/2021-2022.pdf


----------



## Loading (Sep 19, 2019)

Virginiagal said:


> Check out the cultivars VA Tech recommends for Virginia and Maryland:
> https://www.sites.ext.vt.edu/newsletter-archive/turfgrass/2021-2022.pdf


Thanks! Seems like a lot of people are getting the 4th millennium tall fescue. I also have my eye on snap back rr and super turf 1


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

Dtree said:


> I did a complete Reno last year with 4th Millennium, Traverse 2, and Titanium 2LS. This picture is 40 days after the renovation.


Where'd you get the seed from? Seed Super Store?


----------



## jjm (May 6, 2021)

Just got 100lb for my overseed this fall - 6 great varieties!! No POA!!!


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I think your lawn looks great, especially for Maryland, and you should keep doing what you're doing. You're comparing to pictures on here that have much better lighting and angles than the pictures you posted. I also see a good bit of fungus or summer stress in most pics, which can make the entire lawn look sickly.

When did you take these pictures?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

The issue may not be the lawn density or the cultivars...

It may be that the overseed grass, particularly the KBG, isn't mature yet.

It could also be the mowing. Different mower/blade combinations and mowing techniques can change the results and perceived thickness.

Also, the Spring growth with the high density and stalks starting up can really make it rigid. I noticed the other day that when I walk on the lawn, my shoes are staying on the grass tops and not sinking in to large extent, which is cool.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Last fall I planted a mix of Valkyrie, Titanium, and Firecracker TTTF after army worm damage. Here is a picture from the fall:



And now (obviously different lighting):



And for fun, here is the army worm damage:



KBG is very difficult to overseed. You may not have as much as you think. Also, most fertilizer should be applied in the fall, just a bit in the fall. See the cool season guide:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1595


----------



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

TheThirstyTurtle said:


> Dtree said:
> 
> 
> > I did a complete Reno last year with 4th Millennium, Traverse 2, and Titanium 2LS. This picture is 40 days after the renovation.
> ...


Stover Seed Company


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

I will try to take some pictures of the BarRobusto when I get a chance. I used some Barenbrug RTF Turf Saver last year and have some in an area that was just dirt. I am going to switch to the Snap Back over time with renovations. The BarRobusto is a little wider blade but it is nice and dark green.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

I live near United Seed, so that's one of the major reason I will go with the Snap Back or No Net. Below is cut at 2.5". It was planted last September.


----------



## Loading (Sep 19, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> I think your lawn looks great, especially for Maryland, and you should keep doing what you're doing. You're comparing to pictures on here that have much better lighting and angles than the pictures you posted. I also see a good bit of fungus or summer stress in most pics, which can make the entire lawn look sickly.
> 
> When did you take these pictures?


Last Thursday. The only reason why I went with KBG was I had the option to reel if I bring down the hoc. Also that it will self repair and be crazy dark. I'm not really seeing the repairing. I still have a few thin spots and the color is about average on what my neighbors have. This would be year 2 from my fall overseeding. I just took a soil test and my npk and iron is still kinda low. I'm trying to get my numbers up to get the true performance out my grass.

Just took some pics today. Been having about 70 degree temps. I'm also irrigated.








I had grubs so I did a Reno on the hell strip ( only on the closer side) all KBG midnight. Past the tree it's TTTF mixed with KBG.


PS is this poa or KBG going to seed? My whole lawn has it!!


----------



## Loading (Sep 19, 2019)

Green said:


> The issue may not be the lawn density or the cultivars...
> 
> It may be that the overseed grass, particularly the KBG, isn't mature yet.
> 
> ...


I have been over seeding with KBG for about 2 years now. I keep my blades shape and change direction when I mow. I cut about ever 4 days to keep up with the 1/3 rule. I find that the KBG is just a lacey? I might be leaning more towards TTTF since it's a bunching grass.


----------



## Loading (Sep 19, 2019)

Virginiagal said:


> Last fall I planted a mix of Valkyrie, Titanium, and Firecracker TTTF after army worm damage. Here is a picture from the fall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Reno my right hell strip side with just KBG. I left the other side of the hell strip alone since it didn't have grub damage. I want to say I have a lot of KBG on the main lawn. I check the blades and a lot thinner than fescue. It was builder sod from new construction so those blades were think!




I also been seeing a lot of seed heads! Can someone tell me if his is poa or KBG going to seed ?


----------



## Loading (Sep 19, 2019)

BigRedGun said:


> I will try to take some pictures of the BarRobusto when I get a chance. I used some Barenbrug RTF Turf Saver last year and have some in an area that was just dirt. I am going to switch to the Snap Back over time with renovations. The BarRobusto is a little wider blade but it is nice and dark green.


Pics please! How old is your BarRobusto? United seeds snap back rr is currently no net and bar. Back in the 2020 " darkest TTTF " thread I think it was no net and " summer"


----------



## Loading (Sep 19, 2019)

BigRedGun said:


> I live near United Seed, so that's one of the major reason I will go with the Snap Back or No Net. Below is cut at 2.5". It was planted last September.


Do you have a pic of your edging?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

The seedheads appear to be KBG.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

Loading said:


> BigRedGun said:
> 
> 
> > I live near United Seed, so that's one of the major reason I will go with the Snap Back or No Net. Below is cut at 2.5". It was planted last September.
> ...


I don't have any edging where I used the Bar last year. I'm planning on overseeding the rest of the Barenbrug I have this fall. I don't have a sprinkler system yet, but I'm looking into that this year. If I get one installed this year, I'm leveling and renovating my front lawn with Snap Back.


----------



## Bill Alburger1 (8 mo ago)

Is this picture Snap Back?



BigRedGun said:


> I live near United Seed, so that's one of the major reason I will go with the Snap Back or No Net. Below is cut at 2.5". It was planted last September.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

Bill Alburger1 said:


> Is this picture Snap Back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It's Barenbrug Turf Saver RTF.


----------



## Iwantgreen (Mar 14, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> Check out the cultivars VA Tech recommends for Virginia and Maryland:
> https://www.sites.ext.vt.edu/newsletter-archive/turfgrass/2021-2022.pdf


 Where can I find a website that would tell me which seed would do well here in Ct ? Thanks


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Iwantgreen said:


> Virginiagal said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the cultivars VA Tech recommends for Virginia and Maryland:
> ...


Best one is NTEP. Look at the tests done at CT, RI, MA, and NJ.


----------



## Iwantgreen (Mar 14, 2020)

Green said:


> Iwantgreen said:
> 
> 
> > Virginiagal said:
> ...


 Thanks


----------

